# Nubian kiko cross?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a kiko buck and a nubian doe and was curious if they would make cute babies that would sell good and if you have any pictures of that cross


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've done a Kiko x Nubian/Saanen cross. Lots of color with floppy ears! Friendly kids too. Love the mix, does are excellent milkers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All goat kids are cute!

It's possible the cross would not be super beneficial as a meat goat or a dairy goat so it depends on what yours goals are. It depends on how good the milk production is on the kiko side. If you are looking to sell them as pets, I would find a miniature breed buck instead as miniatures sell as pets much easier. They must be disbudded and wethered to sell as pets.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had heard they were really good milkers and am just wondering what they look like


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a couple pictures. 50% - 75% Kiko (med tan on is 75%) Dark tan and white/tan are both 50% Kiko.

Their sire is Kiko, dam was a Nubian/Saanen I'm pretty sure. Bred my Reg. Nubian to my Reg. Kiko buck this year


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Aww they are so cute! Do you think that if I breed my nubian doe to my kiko buck I would sell the babies easily or should I just buy a nubian buck?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What is your area like? What are people selling/looking for? Homestead type goats or purebred milkers? 

The Kiko/Nubian is an awesome homestead goat, imo. And it is cheaper to just breed her to the Kiko and see how the kids sell instead of buying a Nubian


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It's a mix of everything here lol I just decided to buy a nubian buckling and two doelings


----------

